# Kabuki release the 'Dark Knight'



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

Sorry, not Batman related...

Kabuki Models have released the latest in their 'Knights of Legend' range, 'The Dark Knight'. Personally I'm not a fan but I'll share it anyhow for those who might - http://www.kabukimodels.com/index.php?go=produkt&id=108.


----------



## DeathKlokk (Jun 9, 2008)

Like the backpack, hate the claws (they look terrible!).

Why does his leg armor say "****"?


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

I think it says '**** Homini Lupus' which is a Latin phrase for 'Man is a wolf to man'.


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

Don't mind it.

Bar the claws.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Hes not too shabby ,apart from the claws,what were they thinking????, The thing is as nice as this chap is, hes one of literally hundreds of the same thing from all over the world, its a faux space marine and every time somebody does another one I feel like they lost the original brief when it comes to shoulder pauldrons and the greaves, yes in certain artwork big is very often the case, but thats artwork, the models should more clearly be within the bounds of reality.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Claws are terrible... Wings would look a thousand times better if they were more organic look then machine. The phrases are a bad choice and don't look right how they are sculpted. The heads too small in proportion, the armor scalloping on teh feet makes them look too short and stubby, and the scoop dips on teh shoulder pads throw off their look too much....

And the eagle statue looks crap too.


Otherwise, I quite like it.


----------



## Count_the_Seven (May 19, 2010)

Think the claws are meant to be more like bird talons, rather than claws in the Lightning Claws sense.

That said, I like it apart from the claws/talons thingmies...

CtS


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

I actually like the claws. I guess I'm weird.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

I don't like the wings at all, far too short and Strogg-ish, and the head's a little bit... off, I don't like that too much. However, stick the CSM no-decoration head on there (the one with three studs on the forehead), put a CSM backpack on him (maybe the Winged one from the Possessed frame) and replace the claws with GW Lightning Claws or maybe claws from Hormagaunts and you've got a sweet mini.

Midnight


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

It's not bad. They have done some good models so far, but they are bringing out the "Wolf King" soon, hopefully it's not as big a let down as GWs SW releases.


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

"meh" all around for me, its just a boring pose personally - no life.


----------



## Wusword77 (Aug 11, 2008)

I'm shocked, I figured all the Cruze fan boys would be loving this model.

It gets a resounding meh from me.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Wusword77 said:


> I'm shocked, I figured all the Cruze fan boys would be loving this model.


He was good in Top Gun but i cant forgive him for far and away


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

About a 6/10 for me, would need some major conversions. Remove the exhausts on the back, lettering on the leg, do something with the pauldrons, head swap to something far scarier looking, and probably reshape the claws.


----------



## DeathKlokk (Jun 9, 2008)

bitsandkits said:


> He was good in Top Gun but i cant forgive him for far and away


Ooohh, but _Days of Thunder_ was awesome! :biggrin:


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

djinn24 said:


> About a 6/10 for me, would need some major conversions. Remove the exhausts on the back, lettering on the leg, do something with the pauldrons, head swap to something far scarier looking, and probably reshape the claws.


lol if you did all that you might as well resculpt him from scratch


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Nah. Head is a simple swap, most of the others is cutting or scrapping off. The claws I would just heat and reshape and sand down. The pauldrons, which are separate, would probably get swapped.


----------



## Khargoth (Aug 5, 2010)

djinn24 said:


> Nah. Head is a simple swap, most of the others is cutting or scrapping off. The claws I would just heat and reshape and sand down. The pauldrons, which are separate, would probably get swapped.


This. I'd just put a bit of curve in them to make them resemble talons.
As far as the backpack is concerned, it's very Night Lords, and metal as fuck.
I'd be willing to sacrifice a Chaos Raptor to extract the head and transplant it onto this mini.


----------

